# American taking Italian to US



## hartforth (Feb 18, 2015)

I married an Italian. He just got permission to go to the US. After arrival, he will ask for his Italian social security by applying for it a the Chicago patronato. If he works in the US, could he also get an American social security? Or could he get American social security in America based on my long work record?


----------



## BelloBello (Jan 18, 2014)

hartforth said:


> I married an Italian. He just got permission to go to the US. After arrival, he will ask for his Italian social security by applying for it a the Chicago patronato. If he works in the US, could he also get an American social security? Or could he get American social security in America based on my long work record?


He will be required to have Social Security Card (number). Even if he didn't work in the US he will have to have one. 
If he doesn't work and has been married to you for one year AND if you pre-decease him, at age 60 (I believe) he may collect on your social security.
If you should divorce, and were married for ten years he may at the required age collect on your social security, at a reduced amount. 

I wish you a long and happy life.

In the US you need a social security number for just about everything. Even infants need one. At one time they were to be used for filing taxes, but it has changed.


----------



## hartforth (Feb 18, 2015)

He has a social security number and card, based on having bank accounts in the US. I was referring to Social Security Benefits / monthly payments, not applying for a number


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

I answered your questions in the duplicate post you made in the U.S. section of this forum. That's a better place for your questions since he's inbound to the U.S. and the fact he's Italian is largely incidental to your questions.

The moderators might want to close this thread since it's a duplicate.


----------

